# NCE FWD/REV question



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

I just got the new Wireless NCE cab control and I wired my first engine. It is a Bachmann 4-6-0 Ten wheeler with no NMRA switch it the front of the boiler. Any way on my NCE when it says FWD for the engine runs in reverse is this because I need to reverse the wires in the engine on the track pickup? Or is there a way to switch it in the NCE controller for that enigine?


Thanks,
George


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

George, 

You can reverse the track pickups or you can change a CV in the decoder to change the run direction.. Hope this helps.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There is a menu when you set the address that prompts you for the direction of the loco, so you don't even need to know the CV. 

By the way, reversing the track pickups will do nothing, I am sure Bob meant to tell you to reverse the motor leads to the decoder. 

I prefer to do it this way. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

So the decoder is the NCE D408SR and I believe the CV I need to change is CV29 bit 0 is this correct? 

CV29 - bit 0 1= direction of operation is reversed, 0= direction is normal 
- bit 1 1=28 speed mode (always enabled) 
- bit 2 1= analog operation mode enabled, 0 = disabled 
- bit 4 1= alternate speed table active, 0= use table defined by CV2,5,6 
- bit 5 1= use long address in CV17/18, 0= use short address CV1 
- bits 3,6,7 are ignored by the decoder 


Thanks, 
George


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Absolutely correct! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks Bob and Greg Again!!!!!!


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Greg, Bob B., 
I had the same forward/reverse issue with my Bachmann K-27. Showed up both in R/C mode with the G-wire cab and in track-wired programming mode with the QSI Programmer. The position of the NMRA/Large Scale switch in the tender made no difference. I set CV29 - bit 0 to a 1 and fixed the problem. However, the headlight is still full-on when in reverse and dimmed when in forward. Is there another CV I need to change to swap the headlight dimming? 
Bob H.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Follow my preference, swap the wires to the motor. 

Yes, you could reprogram the decoder to change this around, but you are likely to run into other problems I have not mentioned yet. I do not think you want to get into this, it's complicated enough that if you understood all the issues, you would have fixed it already... I'm not going to explain all the other issues but will just say "consisting" 

Again, I prefer to make everything run correctly with the default CV settings. 

Put CV 29 back, swap the motor leads, enjoy. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks, Greg. Did as you recommended and it works like a charm. I (and I'm sure many others) really appreciate your patience in dealing with some of the "newbie" questions we come up with.
Bob H.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

This stuff is fun, it keeps the brain cells hummin! Much better than brass vs. stainless track, or plastic vs. metal wheels threads!! 

But, everyone needs to ask those questions once I guess (I read forums for 4 years before I asked my first question).... 

I have found that in certain decoders, having the "reverse bit" set in CV 29 makes consisting direction wrong or funny... so I always recommend getting the DCC and DC directions "right" with simple wiring changes... just my way of keeping sane... 

Regards, Greg


----------

